# 1/4 Mile Times for 2.0's



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

This is a topic i am interested in b/c i own a 2.sl0w and plan on making it not fast, but exceptional. I've been to the track once with my car stock and had one run and ran a 19.1 at 76 mph, and a 5.7 60ft which is god awful b/c i missed second gear. Tom I will be returning to the track with and will post my times. Mods up to date are short ram intake, and a magnaflow catback so I will post how i do tom night. Goal is to get in the 16 second range.
I would like to know any other 2.0 1/4 mile times with their list of mods so i can gauge what i must do to make the car at least 15 sec


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 1/4 Mile Times for 2.0's (J3TTA 2.0)*

see signature


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: 1/4 Mile Times for 2.0's (BigMota8v)*

not bad man ive seen cars much faster than ours run worse times, good driving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharkavenue (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: 1/4 Mile Times for 2.0's (J3TTA 2.0)*

if i'm not mistaken though, his 9a is probably helping him hit 15's quite a bit. I'm basically a chip away from more than he has, and I doubt i'll see 15.anything without a close ratio. maybe someone can prove me wrong, I hope so.







we have turkey now.


_Modified by sharkavenue at 12:26 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: 1/4 Mile Times for 2.0's (sharkavenue)*

just ran 17.6 at 80mph with a 2.6 60ft







better luck next time for me, do you think the chip is worth it?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my best time stock was 17.4 @ 74 i believe
never ran it turboed
i'd expect 12s tho...


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 1/4 Mile Times for 2.0's (J3TTA 2.0)*

yeah im only trapping at 84 work on 60 ft


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

I run 13's....... when I get towed by a truck that runs tens ha ha


----------



## emsgraff (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (frostythesnowguy)*

just ran 17.6 at 80mph with a 2.6 60ft <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/frown.gif" BORDER="0"> better luck next time for me, do you think the chip is worth it?
i got a 2.0 gti mklll. nothing special, gutted stock box and exhaust. i have never ran it at a track. but i chipped it last weekend. probably one of the best money i ever spent. i went with the TT chip. $100 bucks. 10mins max. to instal. you can really feel it. worth it.


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i don't understand i ran 16.7 completely stock.....


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigMota8v)*

I think some1 said the problem isn't the car its between the clutch and shifter


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigMota8v)*

well i got really bald tires getting my launch down was tough I was spinninf all through first and some of second if i didnt let off a bit at first i know i could hit low 17 or high 16's concidering im not the best driver ive only been driving stick 2 months now since i got my jetta but ill def look into the chip


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*

I ran a 14.7 and I got a 16v close ratio trans k&n filter tt short shifter and header back with no cat. My interior is gutted. I got my car to 2490lbs w/o me in it. Stock block stock chip. My buddy has a bolton galore d series honda and I walk him all the time.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_I think some1 said the problem isn't the car its between the clutch and shifter


Yup, launch is key, and proper shifting is a big factor, bringing the car to redline is not always optimal, especially on a near stock 8v.
I've only been to the track once, ran my Saturn Ion, managed to squeeze a [email protected], damn near exactly what Car & Driver rated it at







Wheel hop is a biatch
I will be hitting the local track in the spring, i would like to have base line numbers but by the then I should have my Uni chip fully fixed up and my head w/ 270* cam and slight work will be on by then.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

My trans helps soo much. Thanks quality german autoparts.lol and I have poly motor mounts and control arm bushings and all that crap so I get no wheel hop. I launch at 2200rpm. My 3rd pulls soo hard. And I've got the whole topend ported mani tb and lower.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I never got to drag my car in it's hey-day. Went once, but was denied at tech inspection because I didnt have a cut-off switch to my battery cable (hatch mounted battery box).
I did run a 1/4 mile run on a Mustang dyno once at a dyno day a looong time ago and got something like 16 flat. Thats with an SRI and a 270 cam. But that dyno sucked and didnt run right. That whole day sucked....in and out in 15 minutes. Said i had only 113whp when 2 weeks later I re-dynoed it at 127whp on a DynoDynamics. Im sure my car was a high 14 low 15 second car last summer. I'll never know though. *shrug*


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't understand some drag strips, some require tech inspection and for drivers to wear helmets.
The strip where I used to live had "Street Nights" on Tuesday nights, 20$ and you could get in and run as many times as you can fit in a night...basic visual look over of the car, sign a waver and run, no helmets or anything required.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yea...I popped the hood and he asked where the battery went. i told him in the hatch and he asked where the emergency cut off switch was. 
Its all good though. The car moved ass between 4000-7500rpms.


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_I ran a 14.7 and I got a 16v close ratio trans k&n filter tt short shifter and header back with no cat. My interior is gutted. I got my car to 2490lbs w/o me in it. Stock block stock chip. My buddy has a bolton galore d series honda and I walk him all the time.



sorry bud keep talking....


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigMota8v)*

And when my car was gutted I meant only the dash and 2 front seats. No headliner, door cards ect..


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_And when my car was gutted I meant only the dash and 2 front seats. No headliner, door cards ect.. 

doesn't matter. its a physical impossibility.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*

they have a scale at raceway park nj and i weighed my car in at 2750lbs with nothing stripped.


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*

not talking about the weight, talking about the claimed time.


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J3TTA 2.0* »_they have a scale at raceway park nj and i weighed my car in at 2750lbs with nothing stripped.



yeah same scale im 2640 with just back seat out no spare w/ driver


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_I ran a 14.7 and I got a 16v close ratio trans k&n filter tt short shifter and header back with no cat. My interior is gutted. I got my car to 2490lbs w/o me in it. Stock block stock chip. My buddy has a bolton galore d series honda and I walk him all the time.



_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_My trans helps soo much. Thanks quality german autoparts.lol and I have poly motor mounts and control arm bushings and all that crap so I get no wheel hop. I launch at 2200rpm. My 3rd pulls soo hard. And I've got the whole topend ported mani tb and lower.


I laughed a little. Especially the part about still using the stock mapping.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

yea 14.7 would be a dream with a n/a 2.0 and just those mods


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*

it'd be a dream in most 2.0 8v's. always been curious as to what the mk1 would run though. then engine doesn't have much besides bolt-ons and some minor machine work, but the car is ridiculously light.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

14.7 is somewhere around a 94-96 mph trap speed I think Sorry, but that modded VR or chipped 1.8t time/speed.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MecE2.0* »_always been curious as to what the mk1 would run though. then engine doesn't have much besides bolt-ons and some minor machine work, but the car is ridiculously light. 

Ive got a buddy in his honda CRX that's running 13.6's that's dying to get me out to a track. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded It wont be till spring but by then I should be done with my motor for now. By then Ill have my new intake mani from Scientificrabbit.com, throttle body, and 276* tt cam. Ill try to remember to repost on this when i finally do go. My car weighed 2022 when they corner balanced it with the coilovers. Thats with headliner full dash door cards and a back seat. When I go to the strip i plan on at least taking the back seat out. Maybe the passenger to for weight savings. Who knows though.



_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 2:11 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIGTITDI)*

Ok... my friend has a honda that ran a 14.9 at best I beat him by 2 cars on the track.. How do u think its soo impossible to run that? I have no p/s no nothing. If I could post pics I would. Of the slip and the weight. I can't b/c im using my sidekick and don't have access to a computer. The trans I have is amazing its soo close ratio im always in my powerband. Plus a new clutch new tires poly everything..


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_Ok... my friend has a honda that ran a 14.9 at best I beat him by 2 cars on the track.. 

i've got to 50km/h faster than vettes driving around town, doesn't mean i think i can actually run against one. couple of points to note here:
1) you're friends got a pretty impressive civic if he's running 14's
2) if he is running 14's he dogged it to let you win.
no one cares about the weight slip, only thing that matters is the time slip. without that it never happened.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*

Then he must have sand bagged it then


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Are you kids running NAWSSS????


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

No1 here is running a 50 shot.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_No1 here is running a 50 shot.

Id give up while i was still behind on this one bud. Unless you drop your time slip on here your on an uphill loosing battle.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIGTITDI)*

Haha was a joke. And if I had a pc I would post them.


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_if I had a pc I would post them.








correct me if i'm wrong here (i was never the best english student) but this is irony right?


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*

It doesn't take a whole lot to get a honda into 14s/13s... ours only had a b18c bored out with ross pistons and eagle connecting rods, aem fuel pressure regulator, aem fuel rail, venom injectors, cams, adjusting timing gear, aem power pulleys, stage 2 clutch, 7lb flywheel, dc sports header, 2.25 catless exhaust... Poor thing just sits next to the other cars in the driveway... ahhh high school projects. I dunno about that claim myself even with a different tranny... Thats a lil much... mine has more than that done to it and its no where near that fast which is why I'm getting rid of it


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*

Pc= personal computer.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_Pc= personal computer.

Hence the irony. What are you using, your phone?


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf2quick0)*

he said sidekick


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf2quick0)*

He already said he was using his sidekick... I usually use my iphone...


_Modified by Brightgolf at 9:30 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf2quick0)*

ok, maybe we're all being a little harsh and off topic. it has got me thinking i should have gone out to a track night during the summer. i think i might have to run some steel fuel line in my engine bay to pass inspection, but i'm am curious as to what my mk1 would run. its light as hell and has lotsa goodies.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*

I think a mk1 would run crazy numbers... my fox weighs nothing and runs like a raped ape stock.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_He already said he was using his sidekick... I usually use my iphone...

_Modified by Brightgolf at 9:30 PM 11-13-2009_

I didn't catch that info as I was skimming. My bad.


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*

i don't know about crazy. haven't taken the 83 out to the raceway yet, but it definitely feels alot faster (more due to weight than all the suspension mods) than the mk3 that donated the engine, and it did pretty good at racecity. wheels don't hop but even on 195's its got zero traction off the line.




_Modified by MecE2.0 at 6:46 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## I0kepa (Jan 25, 2006)

96 MKIII 2.0
elevation 3040 feet
ambient temp 60 degrees
stock block
intake
mild cam (web-cam .441 lift 244 degree duration
no cat, magnaflow exhaust
17" ADR racing rims w/ 215/40 HRi Fuzion tires
100 shot nitrous
stock weight 2750 i think
full interior
run with out NOS 18.1 @ 79 mph reaction time .084
with NOS 15.9 @ 89.5 mph reaction time .122

I kinda messed up though. I was "experimenting" with some race gas. I put 3 gallons of 110 in the tank and then topped it off with 91. "Thinking" this would help, but when I hit the track I could definitely feel a drop in horsepower. AND when I put the nitrous on I completely forgot to adjust my timing.

Next season I plan on putting the turbo kit on with the chip, head spacer, injectors and intercooled. Looking at pushing somewhere near 10psi daily and 15-20 at the track.


_Modified by I0kepa at 12:46 AM 11-14-2009_


----------



## Sporty95 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (I0kepa)*

driving technique can make a huge difference in drag times
mph is usually a better comparison
by the way I had a 85 Golf with the "awesome" GX and some bolt ons ran 16.2-16.5
friend had 93 Civic Si hatch with all the bolt ons plus he is an excellent driver he ran several 14.9s
rolling start at 20mph - 90mph we were door to door
I dont know maybe torque is useful


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MecE2.0* »_wheels don't hop but even on 195's its got zero traction off the line.

My scirocco has no traction with my 205's when im trying to launch. Ill try to talk my buddy into letting me use his slicks from his crx when i finally go to the track with him.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIGTITDI)*

And its all the driver when it comes to 1/4 mile. I've seen 1.6 dseries hondas run low 14's and big blocks run 16's. All depends on the day and the driver.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*

but at the end f the day the are still hondas that are constantly blowing up on the track, those cars dont ac make that much power its cuz they are made out of soda cans.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*

Dude hondas are not that bad. Motors r good. Its just the ppl that give hondas a bad name. But vw's r better imho.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*

yea dont get me wrong there are good ones out there and some that people actually make sound nice, but the drivers give them a bad name. The quality of the car is **** too not too much the engine but the panels, seats, just overal build sucks. I had an accord and it was a tropper but wasnt pretty nor did i want to invest money into it beacause they easily look ricey. Even if my 2.0 is slower it still looks much nicer and i have more fun modding it. Also gotta love vw's opening all the windows with just the turn of your key


----------



## npung09 (Dec 4, 2008)

....for those of you who dont know anything about hondas...
if you put a i believe its a B18B1 out of an Acura GS you run a 13.8 in a CrX
and if you spend a little more and buy the b18c1 motor out of an acura GSR with vtech you can run around a 13 flat...

but hey...what do i know?








but this isn't me trying to stick up for honda...i hate them just as much as the next VW guy.


_Modified by npung09 at 11:10 AM 11-14-2009_


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (npung09)*

if i were to go jdm i would never get a honda they make no torque and are hideous, i would rather invest in a subaru which has the nice boxer grumble or an evo because they cant be beaten


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (J3TTA 2.0)*

hideous... I only bought a vw to be different and then every *** around town got one... now I wish I still had my honda cuz vws are ugly... I think the only one I liked was my mk3 wolfsburg jetta... the mk4 golf is almost sold I hope and my fox is sold and now its time for a mk5 gti but I still think its ugly but I still want it go figure








haha I'll get you my quarter mile time on my new 2.0t gti when I pick it up


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I still call bs on a 14.7 with stock tuning. Even with a close ratio trans, there is no way you are gonna benefit from the tall gears without hitting the rev limit every goddam gear. Show me a time slip and the trap speed.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

This thread is pretty much worthless without scans or pics of said time slips.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_This thread is pretty much worthless without scans or pics of said time slips. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...otify
True that brother!!! Then you might as well post it in the top 1/4 mile times thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 2:24 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (no_cash)*

haha. that 14.7 is downhill with a nice tailwind to help push.







i did a 16.5 @ 84 mph. cant find my slip but my 60 foot was like 2.4 seconds. still workin on the launch. i come out at about 2500 rpms and mash the gas wen i feel the tires grip. had a neuspeed short ram, magnaflow high flow cat and neuspeed cat-back, wrd poly motor mounts, Unorthodox racing underdrive pully, autotech chip, act stage 1 clutch, euro sport short shift linkage, fuzion hri tires, and a stock 020 trans thats on its way out the door. i had a complete interior and spare with me. its not about wat u got in the car, its about how u drive it. since then i did a tune up and a header and will soon b swapping out the trans with a fully built 020 i have layin around and a lightweight flywheel and possibly a neuspeed 256 cam. im gonna work on the launchin before i do anything else though because the launch is key in drag racing. if u cant tame the beast u created then y bother doin anything at all. hope to update by next week wen i go again. almost beat a chevy silvarado 2500 last time. we were neck and neck the entire time down the track but my lack of horse power became evident at the top end.







oo well. i hope to beat the dude next time around.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dudeman08)*

im thinking about getting the neuspeed p-chip has anyone here got it and do you actually feel a difference because they advertise it at 11hp gain which is about $10 per hp which seems like an affordable gain.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

worst chip ever.
get a PEM from BFI. Im sure they will have another 10% off Black Friday sale this year.


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J3TTA 2.0* »_im thinking about getting the neuspeed p-chip... they advertise it at 11hp gain

ya, they lie. i've had one in the mk1's ecu since the engine still sat in a mk3 and believe me, its definitely not adding 11 of anything. it is an older chip (circa 2003) but i doubt they've done anything different with it since the late 90's. it made a difference in throttle response and thats about it. keep in mind this is for an obd1 though and who knows, maybe they did a better job with the obd2's.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MecE2.0* »_
worst chip ever.

have you actually owned a neuspeed chip or are you just saying that b/c you dont like the brand, because the majority of the reveiws I've seen were of people saying its def worht it and that they felt gains. Im not trying to turn my car into a race car so to me it woulnt be worth it to spend $100 more on the pem chip if its going to give me like 5 more hp.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The neuspeed chip is a very non-aggressive tune. Dont waste your money.
And if 5 more hp isnt worth it to you, then just stop modifying your car right now.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J3TTA 2.0* »_
have you actually owned a neuspeed chip or are you just saying that b/c you dont like the brand




_Quote, originally posted by *MecE2.0* »_
ya, they lie. *i've had one in the mk1's ecu since the engine still sat in a mk3* and believe me, its definitely not adding 11 of anything. 


Wow can you read?


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

i mean id like the extra power, but i feel its not worth putting a more aggressive tune on a car with 133,000 miles, besides i know that neuspeed has quality parts and can trust there tuning. I didnt want to chip my car at all but my friend has been talking me into it so i want a less agressive one becuase chips = problems, unless you get a pro tune.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J3TTA 2.0* »_chips = problems, unless you get a pro tune.


Please explain... I have a problem due to a checksum issue but that does not affect the performance in anyway, have had it well over a year and 24,000 kms, never had a single issue with the tune.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J3TTA 2.0* »_i mean id like the extra power, but i feel its not worth putting a more aggressive tune on a car with 133,000 miles, besides i know that neuspeed has quality parts and can trust there tuning. I didnt want to chip my car at all but my friend has been talking me into it so i want a less agressive one becuase chips = problems, unless you get a pro tune.


You realize C2 made the PEM....right?


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

what does checksum issue mean?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nothing you would have to be concerned with,


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_You realize C2 made the PEM....right?


No i guess i overlooked that, i just scanned the page i wasnt trying to be a douche bag i was just looking for positive feedback dont take my reply the wrong way


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

throw my time-slip up, nothing to brag about but sick for mods and 200+k miles im in left lane.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BigMota8v)*

i think thats good for a na 2.0 thats what im aiming for, not to be as fast as i can but practical


----------



## OneSickMk4 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*

This 2.0 is my 1st vw my other car is a delsol and it runs 13`s (With minor mods). Needless to say the jetta isn't even a comparable. My guess for a track time would probably be a high 17 lol. I'm shooting more for looks anyway i could care less how fast it is. ha-ha.


_Modified by OneSickMk4 at 7:25 AM 11-17-2009_


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OneSickMk4)*

yea same here i want a little more speed but the vw's dont have the potential of other cars from what i've seen however they can look very good


----------



## Sporty95 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*

my friend had another 93 civic hatch with the full type r motor, suspension etc also toda cams/valvetrain goodies
ran consistent low 13's on street tires
55mph 3rd gear would spin tires
torque or no torque the truth is - fast is fast I don't care if it is a VW or a torque monster diesel dually


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sporty95)*

I ran a 17.2 in the 98 jetta, full interior with a TT266 cam and flywheel. I think my 60 foot was a 2.2. I'll have to run out to the car to grab the slips and find out.
BRB!


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PBWB)*

in regards to the chips, i have an autotech q-chip and it made a very noticeable difference in my car. i love it. and to the guy above me, is everything else on ur car stock? with that big of a cam i would think u would b doing a little better. but of course if everything else is stock, ur car is breathing like it would need to to take full advantage of the cam. my buddy had a 98 jetta and ran it with an intake and an exhaust and ran a 17 flat. i got my 98 jetta down to 16.5 but that was with bad launches as well. gotta work on that a bit.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dudeman08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudeman08* »_in regards to the chips, i have an autotech q-chip and it made a very noticeable difference in my car. i love it. and to the guy above me, is everything else on ur car stock? with that big of a cam i would think u would b doing a little better. but of course if everything else is stock, ur car is breathing like it would need to to take full advantage of the cam. my buddy had a 98 jetta and ran it with an intake and an exhaust and ran a 17 flat. i got my 98 jetta down to 16.5 but that was with bad launches as well. gotta work on that a bit.

At the time everything else was stock....Remember, it's an obd2 head with no valve spring conversion so.....But I have no chip so I doubt theres any valve float at 6200rpms.








My best time that day (July 26 2009) was a [email protected] with a best 60 ft. of 2.347. I wouldn't think .5 seconds faster than stock wouldnt be too bad for just those 2 mods.
Since then I've added a stainless 2.5" catback w/straight through muffler and will get a chip from a friend. I'll also be doing a few tweaks....only 1 of which VERY few people on this forum know about, but that's my little secret.







I guess we'll see what happens next time I go.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PBWB)*

what do you hope on running with this _secret _ setup?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*

Let's just say it'll give me back every bit of torque that I have lost by doing top end mods.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Franco gear?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
At the time everything else was stock....Remember, it's an obd2 head with no valve spring conversion so.....But I have no chip so I doubt theres any valve float at 6200rpms.








My best time that day (July 26 2009) was a [email protected] with a best 60 ft. of 2.347. I wouldn't think .5 seconds faster than stock wouldnt be too bad for just those 2 mods.
Since then I've added a stainless 2.5" catback w/straight through muffler and will get a chip from a friend. I'll also be doing a few tweaks....only 1 of which VERY few people on this forum know about, but that's my little secret.







I guess we'll see what happens next time I go.


less tweaks...learn how to drive.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Franco gear?

Nope, but that's a damn good idea. I might have a lead on one.

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
less tweaks...learn how to drive.

As if you have more experience than I......let's be real. How bout you come out next week for test and tune and we'll BOTH run my car.....I got money that says you don't beat my time in my own car.....and afterall, since your clutch incident, you need it, sucka.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Nope, but that's a damn good idea. I might have a lead on one.



Dont waste your money. I had/ran a rebuilt one for a couple weeks. Loud as **** and didnt jive well with my mods. In fact, they wouldnt be beneficial to anything but a stock motor. Unless you put in stronger springs to delay the retard, its useless. Its a failing design that really needs to be further looked into and updated with something the wont fail and/or sound like you are running 8 blown lifters below 2300rpms.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Dont waste your money. I had/ran a rebuilt one for a couple weeks. Loud as **** and didnt jive well with my mods. In fact, they wouldnt be beneficial to anything but a stock motor. Unless you put in stronger springs to delay the retard, its useless. Its a failing design that really needs to be further looked into and updated with something the wont fail and/or sound like you are running 8 blown lifters below 2300rpms. 

I don't have nearly the mods you do though....regardless, thanks for the advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

What do you mean? Only mods I have are a cheap-o $8 Ebay intake, 9lb flywheel, header/testpipe'2.5" exhaust. Oh, and AC delete.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_What do you mean? Only mods I have are a cheap-o $8 Ebay intake, 9lb flywheel, header/testpipe'2.5" exhaust. Oh, and AC delete. 


Yeah but you had tested out that Franco gear with what you had built up before no?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yep, and like I stated earlier, its only good for a stock cammed motor. (or an older, lower hp car from the MKI or MKII era)


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

ok did some research and the pem looks like good stuff however im changing timing belt soon and figured i might as well upgrade the cam and get the stage II pem to go with it, however dont know which cam would be best without losing too much low end power


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*

pretty safe with anything up to a TT276, AT270's are nice.


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*

288 with my 9a coming spring time http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yup


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

how's a 268


----------



## vwmercer98 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*

so my third day of haveing my car i had it at the track running it. this was also my third day of driving stick. i ran like a 17. something dont remember. came back later and ran alot slower my fastest was like a 17.9 that night started off with an 18


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

So what are you guys runnin for 60 ft times?? A lot have posted 1/4 mile times and traps....but what about your 60ft times? Let's get it poppin...


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (PBWB)*

2.6 with good tires im sure i could hit like lower 2's


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

im looking to hit 14's soon, i just need some traction.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_So what are you guys runnin for 60 ft times?? A lot have posted 1/4 mile times and traps....but what about your 60ft times? Let's get it poppin...
 2.2 60 foot on street tires.


_Modified by 21tuningolf at 12:00 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I'm pretty eager to get out there and see what I can scrounge up for times....By the end of this weekend I should have everything done that I previously spoke about. Only time will tell I suppose. Damn holidays....

_Quote, originally posted by *21tuningolf* »_ 2.2 60 foot on street tires.

Thanks! I appreciate the info man......Anyone else runnin 15's?
So people running 15 second ABA's are pulling between 2.2 and 2.3 60 ft's....And I was pulling consistent low 17's with a cam and flywheel.......But hey, I guess matching 60 ft times with cars that are almost 2 seconds faster means I can't drive....right Q?








No pun intended on all others, only Q......reference below.

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
less tweaks...learn how to drive.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PBWB)*

yea im having lots of traction problems, i need an lsd and drag radials.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_I'm pretty eager to get out there and see what I can scrounge up for times....By the end of this weekend I should have everything done that I previously spoke about. Only time will tell I suppose. Damn holidays....

Thanks! I appreciate the info man......Anyone else runnin 15's?
So people running 15 second ABA's are pulling between 2.2 and 2.3 60 ft's....And I was pulling consistent low 17's with a cam and flywheel.......But hey, I guess matching 60 ft times with cars that are almost 2 seconds faster means I can't drive....right Q?








No pun intended on all others, only Q......reference below.

plz note i was pulling 2.0s and 2.1 60fts and running low 17s STOCK, in a much heavier car...and at these power levels a car that is a second or two faster means nothing to the 60ft








so i say again...learn to drive...boo










_Modified by the_q_jet at 11:28 AM 11-26-2009_


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

i see a couple of you guys are in jersey, we should meet up at the track this coming season. im interested in seeing some more 2.0's at e-town.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

yea def http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sporty95 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

What mods you have to hit a 15.3? Do you know how much your car weighs? Just looking for the most bang for the buck from the mods I choose. If it doesn't improve performance I do not want to waste my money on it.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (Sporty95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporty95* »_What mods you have to hit a 15.3? Do you know how much your car weighs? Just looking for the most bang for the buck from the mods I choose. If it doesn't improve performance I do not want to waste my money on it.
 short runner mani, headers, vr cat, exhaust, p/p head, tt 276 cam, lightened pulleys/flywheel, ams chip, msd blaster ss. car is weighing 2350 with me in it.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

I’m glad the title says 2.0 so I can get in on this. 
I spun through 1st and 2nd with a crapy 60foot.
96gti full interior, spare jack and extra tools, half tank gas, 2780LB with me in it.
ABA G60, 14 psi. After idling my AIT were 150deg and the ECU was correcting over 120. I was running 93oct and could hear it pinging quite a bit from the heat. I was prob down 15-20whp. I’m using a tiny 300zx IC so it was not very effective when not moving.

4K trans with PG LSD. 6K redline is stupid with this trans. I hit 5500 in 4th crossing the finish.

Wheels 16x7.5 TypeE 42lb a corner. 205/45/16 Tires @ 28psi
Elevation 730 feet, 65deg out that day
I have about $800.00 into the engine with new clutch and PP that lasted the trip to the drag strip.



















_Modified by pozer at 12:35 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (pozer)*

 gonna try to get my time slip scanned to post it up. by the way nice abt wheels pozer.

_Modified by 21tuningolf at 2:25 PM 11-28-2009_


_Modified by 21tuningolf at 2:41 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (pozer)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOz6vMvXCeQ here's some footage of a 15.45 pass.


----------



## Sporty95 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

nice pass, sweet lookin car. you still using the stock trans?I hear the 9a is great bang for the buck.
Is there anything except a seat in your car? You are 200lbs lighter than my 87 4 door GT A2 was. Lighter is definitely better(for performance)


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (Sporty95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporty95* »_nice pass, sweet lookin car. you still using the stock trans?I hear the 9a is great bang for the buck.
Is there anything except a seat in your car? You are 200lbs lighter than my 87 4 door GT A2 was. Lighter is definitely better(for performance) 
 stock trans passing at 6600-6700 in 3rd, i would like to build a good track trans with smaller final drive and lsd . but wouldn't want to use it on the street. the interior is mostly still there[dash,rug, door cards] some 2 doors weigh as low as 2250 w/driver. 

_Modified by 21tuningolf at 7:27 PM 11-28-2009_


_Modified by 21tuningolf at 7:32 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (21tuningolf)*

for you guys in NJ where i live in East Brunswick ever monday there is always a big meet at the Sams Club on route 18, it would be nice to see some fellow vdubers there to talk to. You'll see all kinds of cars there to not just vdubs they range from civics to supercharged vettes and there is a gt3 that pulls in sometimes. Its every monday so tom and people show up at 9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (J3TTA 2.0)*

I'd like to check it out, just gotta get my car legit to drive around.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_plz note i was pulling 2.0s and 2.1 60fts and running low 17s STOCK, in a much heavier car...and at these power levels a car that is a second or two faster means nothing to the 60ft








so i say again...learn to drive...boo









Your car isnt much more than 200 lbs heavier than mine for one. Second, I wanna see a timeslip that says you ran a 2.0 OR 2.1 60 ft. in your car pre-turbo.....or it didn't happen....plain and simple. 
Hell I'll give someone $50 that can show me a stock 2.0 running that 60 ft.








So yet again Q, lets hit the track sissy. Temps are optimal, and you have absolutely no reason to turn it down......Pull a 2.1 60 ft in my "much lighter" mk3 and I'll give you the $50 myself. Or be another one of _those guys_ who elaborates crap on here. The choice is yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[Disclaimer] Q and I have known each other for a while, hence all the smack talk. [/Disclaimer]


_Modified by PBWB at 5:51 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my car weighs 3200 with me in it..but sure i'll take your car and do it by the 3rd run


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Your car isnt much more than 200 lbs heavier than mine for one. Second, I wanna see a timeslip that says you ran a 2.0 OR 2.1 60 ft. in your car pre-turbo.....or it didn't happen....plain and simple. 
Hell I'll give someone $50 that can show me a stock 2.0 running that 60 ft.








So yet again Q, lets hit the track sissy. Temps are optimal, and you have absolutely no reason to turn it down......Pull a 2.1 60 ft in my "much lighter" mk3 and I'll give you the $50 myself. Or be another one of _those guys_ who elaborates crap on here. The choice is yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[Disclaimer] Q and I have known each other for a while, hence all the smack talk. [/Disclaimer]



me 2 i pull a 2.3 with my 15.9 so anyone that can do better post up the right wey.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_my car weighs 3200 with me in it..but sure i'll take your car and do it by the 3rd run

Yea....NOW it does.....You put 100 lbs of intercooler piping in it alone.








Well 75-80 was the only place I ran the jetta....and they're closed for the season. Looks like it'll have to be capitol or MIR. Your call....but I need to get a baseline down before you run it.



_Modified by PBWB at 6:13 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PBWB)javascript:iconMapIt('http://media.firevortex.net/icons/custom/standard/map.png')*

Apple quit trying to talk smack with your stock daily and get your "drag car" going. Then prove something, then talk.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_Apple quit trying to talk smack with your stock daily and get your "drag car" going. Then prove something, then talk.

Sorry, who did you say you were again? I'm going to make a point. Unless you want in, you should go fix a computer network.


_Modified by PBWB at 3:31 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## Sporty95 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PBWB)*

Just for info
used to run 16.4 @ 80mph in 85 4 door golf, GX, cam(270), exhaust, K&N panel in swiss cheese box, wide ratio trans(after third gear I was done)
roughly 2450 with driver 2.3-2.4 60'


----------



## famousken (Aug 26, 2009)

[email protected]







Go ahead and call me out


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (famousken)*

we are all 2.0 buddies no need to call anyone out whats your set up?


----------



## famousken (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (J3TTA 2.0)*

ok well I cheated, its a 2.0, but in an oldschool bug, but hey the title didnt say anything about what it was in lol. Anyway, its a stock aba block with double stacked head gaskets, to3 turbo at 10psi, no intercooler.
Your guys cars are too heavy!


_Modified by famousken at 10:24 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (famousken)*

i like the creativity


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (famousken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *famousken* »_ok well I cheated, its a 2.0, but in an oldschool bug, but hey the title didnt say anything about what it was in lol. Anyway, its a stock aba block with double stacked head gaskets, to3 turbo at 10psi, no intercooler.
Your guys cars are too heavy!

_Modified by famousken at 10:24 PM 12-1-2009_

is it black? i think i may have seen picks of it when i was researching for a watercooled ghia project (going diesel though). gotta love aircooled vw's, doesn't take much to make them a blast to drive.


----------



## famousken (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (MecE2.0)*

Ya thats the one, I had it posted because I was having problems keeping the motor cool (fixed it now) Next up is a 16V head swap with a saab turbo distributor, ITBS, and an intercooler


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

16.7 at 87mph all motor.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (The Rice Cooker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Rice Cooker* »_16.7 at 87mph all motor. 

Something doesn't seem right....What was your 60ft?


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

First off, I know this isn't a 2.0, but I seen a weight debate in here.
Heres an idea what a stock motor can do in an mk2.
1987 Jetta coupe.
Stock JH motor out of a 84 rabbit.
No P/s, A/c, Heater. No backseat or spare tire + jack.
Lightweight gears, 7lb flywheel. ACN transmission ( Longest geared trans.. ****ty! )
No fuel enrichment from CIS, bad computer.
Custom CAI, stock manifolds, stock GTI header with 2 resonators.
It has a good ignition setup and etc.
Coilovers, 17" Konig unknowns. ( heavy wheels!







)
I raced my buddies 1998 GS eclipse ( Not the 4g63 )
He has Cams, Header, CAI.. Thats it.
I pull from him in every gear, but he starts creeping on me after 90mph.
A stock GS runs a 16.6, that kinda gives you an idea.
I have improved the car quite a bit since then, so i'll have to race him again.








Steve-



_Modified by BSD at 8:58 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

i'm x3 
mk2 abaT @ 8psi t3 turbo .48turbine .42 compressor. 
mid 14s "supposedly" 









see me at 5:20
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sporty95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporty95* »_What mods you have to hit a 15.3?

I was running that with chip/cam/exhaust and close ratio box in an '86 GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (famousken)*

"Your guys cars are too heavy!" thats why i drive mk1s


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (epjetta)*

true, but at least mine weighs less than an mk2.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J3TTA 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J3TTA 2.0* »_yea 14.7 would be a dream with a n/a 2.0 and just those mods

I'm hoping to run around that, I also have alot of work done to my aba, but its also in a mk3 jetta


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (J3TTA 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J3TTA 2.0* »_for you guys in NJ where i live in East Brunswick ever monday there is always a big meet at the Sams Club on route 18, it would be nice to see some fellow vdubers there to talk to. You'll see all kinds of cars there to not just vdubs they range from civics to supercharged vettes and there is a gt3 that pulls in sometimes. Its every monday so tom and people show up at 9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that GTG is the worst, every gtg in central jersey sucks, all noobs that think they know everything.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (Minor_Threat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minor_Threat* »_
that GTG is the worst, every gtg in central jersey sucks, all noobs that think they know everything.

hence why i am spreading the word to get more knowledgeable people there and the gtg isn't bad, there are loads of people there; it is nice to see what people have done to there cars even tho when you do talk to most of them they are completely full of ****


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't launch my car at the track and even if I did i usually would have a hard time keeping the car between the point of spinning tires and bogging, so instead i just move off regular. Consecutive 2.5 60ft, I will say tho that I would lose about 3 quarters of a second waiting on second gear to let me in everytime. Put it this way tho, cars running mid to low 15s would be next to me or behind in street application. This was in response to someone saying something must be wrong yes, I always had to wait on second gear to let me in. 
That was my 1st of 4 O2O trans. I am now on my 1st O2A, no waiting on second, but I can't give you a comparison, cuz the car is no longer all motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by The Rice Cooker at 3:05 AM 12-5-2009_


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Minor_Threat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minor_Threat* »_
I'm hoping to run around that, I also have alot of work done to my aba, but its also in a mk3 jetta








 thats gonna be tough, especially in a jetta in n/a form.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Way to much cam timing (blowing boost out the exhaust)
not flooring until second.14.3 went 14.0 the same day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFCstEvg9Uc
http://i160.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
going out after turbo is back with stock cam timing aiming for low 13's on 22 psi


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what kinda 60ft you pulling? Good runs btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

2.3's i', really pissed about my cam timing
I see the cam to tdc loosened the adjuster screws.put the belt on and instead of leaving at tdc.I moved it until the marks lined up


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

I'm kind of dying to go back to the track now. See below:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4678014
EDIT: Also, if you're worried about or having issues with bogging, slip in some hockey puck motor mounts. That helps quite a bit.....BUT, the link above is what turned my car into a bogless bastard.


_Modified by PBWB at 5:52 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldPpwpQJJ5o
does this count.Click video for the info


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldPpwpQJJ5o
does this count.Click video for the info



nice... R33 = 300hp 3400lbs stock


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i know,still a skyline And i was only 15psi!!!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_i know,still a skyline And i was only 15psi!!!!


and a 1000lbs less!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

my car isnt that light there homie.Full interior ac blah blah.
an that car has bolts on.
I need more fuel!!15 psi afrs are right on 11.8-12.2
20 psi they dip into the 14's when its real cold.
I dont have a 3nch maf yet so that should fix it.also have some other parts going on


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

maxing out injectors...ty a 4bar...that should give u a LIL more head room


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

really.Damn...I'll be going standalone in febuary So i'll play around with it.going to try the maf and 3.5fpr ,and water akly should give the room for 20psi


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

maf will make it worse...as the engine will think it's "seeing" less air and lean the mixture out more. just get a 4bar holmes for now. and the w/m will allow you to go into lemmi or unisettings and pull fuel out.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

bringing it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

